# Post WholeGrainWheat&Bran Cereal/Gout



## Danny56 (Aug 20, 2007)

*Hi Post Whole Grain Wheat&Bran Cereal is one of my "Favorite" Cereal that i eat for Breakfast and it has a Lot of Raisins also is it possible that the "ingredients" in this cereal can "trigger" a Gout Attack thanks for any information on this!*


----------



## keltin (Aug 20, 2007)

With gout, many factors are involved including genetics, family history, health, and diet. But diet is only one of many factors. But, if you are concerned with your diet, then you should eat food low in purine content. 

Here is a chart that shows purine content for each sample. The higher the purine content, the more uric acid your body will produce in digesting meaning it is a possible trigger food. So, try to steer clear of high purine content if you are trying to use your diet to regulate triggers. Also, please talk with your doctor about measuring your uric acid levels and a methodology of handling and preventing incidents.


----------

